# CMOS Setting Wrong



## dhl (May 18, 2003)

Hi

Running Windows 98 SE

When I boot the desktop I get the suppliers logo and then the screen goes black, then pressing any keys does not produce any results.

I removed the battery for about 1 hour and booted the PC. I get a message saying "CMOS Setting Wrong Decreasing Memory Size".

I have replaced the battery with a new battery I bought this morning and nothing has changed.

If I press the Delete key during the boot I get a message "Multi-Bit ECC ErrorSystem halted".

So far I have tried the following :-

Removed all expansion cards.
Reseated the memory card (128MB)
Moved the memory card to a spare slot.
removed the C: drive.
checked all the connectors that I can see.
Disconnected all peripherals.

I would really appreciate help with this as I have been trying to fix it for about 6 weeks and I don't know what to do next.

Thanks ... dhl


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Have you tried booting up from a boot disk yet?
Have you tried booting into Safe Mode?


----------



## dhl (May 18, 2003)

Hi Nitehawk

I believe that I have tried the boot disc.

I placed the boot disk in the A: drive and turned on the PC. The manafactures logo comes up and then a black screen. During the initial boot the LED's on the DVD and CD drive come on and then go out but the LED on the A: drive does not come on.

The only method I know of to boot up in safemode is when a menu appears which gives the options of how you want to boot, but my PC isn't diplaying that menu. Is there another method that i don't know about?

Thanks ... dhl


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Depending on the make of the pc one of the following methods should get you into Safe Mode
As soon as you start booting either hold down or repeatedly hit the ctrl key.
If the control key doesn't work, try using the F8 key in the same way.


----------



## dhl (May 18, 2003)

Hi

My PC is a Dell Dimensions XPS B800.

I tried both keys and either held the key down or repeatedly hit the key - the results are the same for both keys which is :-

The manafactures logo comes up, the screen goes black and the PC makes a continuous tone the same as the beep but without any breaks. I can only stop the tone by switching off the PC.

Thanks ... Dennis


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Try Start > Shutdown > Restart in MS-DOS mode.


----------



## dhl (May 18, 2003)

Hi Nitehawk

Sorry, I must be missing something.

I thought I needed to be in Windows to do that and I can't get that far.

If I've got it wrong, which I suspect I have, can you explain a bit more?

Thanks ... dhl


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Oops, my fault. If you can't get to windows, you can't shutdown.

What happens when you hold the ctrl key down as you boot up?

Same question for the F8 key?

Only use one key or the other, not in combination.


----------



## dhl (May 18, 2003)

Hi

The manafactures logo comes up, the screen goes black and the PC makes a continuous tone the same as the beep but without any breaks. I can only stop the tone by switching off the PC.

Thanks ... dhl


----------



## carltasha (Nov 7, 2001)

It sounds to me like a hardware problem, maby flashing the bios would help . I dont know how to flash the bios or if you can do it from there .


----------



## dhl (May 18, 2003)

I had thought about reflashing the BIOS - I do have a copy. I can't do that though because I can't access the A: drive yet.

Thanks ... dhl


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi, is there a history behind this problem?

Is the cpu fan spinning? 

When the computer is first starting can you hit F 1 or F 2? Can you access bios setup at all?

What do you have connected at this point?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://support.jp.dell.com/docs/systems/Daftshk/messages.htm


----------



## dhl (May 18, 2003)

Hi AcaCandy

Yes, there is some history and here it is.

The problem first started when I wanted to turn off my antivirus program (PC-cillin 2000), so I manually ran the real time scan to check if there were any virus's and none were found. I then turned off "real time scan" and then did a restart. When the PC started to boot I received a message "CMOS Settings Wrong - Decreasing Memory Size", then the BIOS window appeared with a prompt box with options "Do you want to save your changes - Yes No". I answered No and the boot continued. I then received the message "Windows Protection Error - You need to restart your PC" I restarted several times and although I did'nt get the "CMOS Settings Wrong" message, I continued to get the "Windows Protection Error" message.

I then spent about 3 weeks on the Dell web site looking through there "Knowledge Base" and tried many, many different things. I cannot remember everything I did and checked but here are some I remember.

I could always boot into safe mode.
Checked Device Manager - No problem devices shown.
Booted in "prompt mode" to see where error was happening - all VXD load OK - Failure occurs after "mouse" prompt
Occassionally the PC would boot into "Normal" mode wthout reporting any errors.
Ran ScanDisk - No Errors.
Reformated C: Drive.
Reloaded windows - continious Virtual Driver Errors

At this stage I suspected that I must have a virus so decided to give up and take PC to a doctor with all its drivers.

2 days later I go pick up the PC. The doctor says that my BIOS was corrupted and he had to reflash it and has managed to reinstall windows and its working. I ask him if he has installed the intel drivers and he says "No, they are not needed" and he charges me Mega Bucks.

When I get home I check on the Dell web site about the Intel Drivers and it says that they MUST be installed. I decide to re-install windows with the intel drivers thinking that this will be a good test that all is well (Big, Big mistake).

Windows goes in ok but I can only boot into Safe Mode and I can't change the screen resolution. After checking a few things I find under Device Manager that one of the System Devices (I think Power Management - ACPI) has the dreaded exlamation mark and says that the BIOS version is incorrect.

At this stage I spend another 3/4 days on the Dell Web site looking through the knowledge base and tried many different things on the PC. Some of the things I remember are :-

Removed all expansion cards. - No Change
Moved Memory card to another slot. - No Change
Removed C: Drive. - No Change
Checked all visible connectors - No Change
Latest BIOS Version for Dell Dimesions XPS is Version A02
Reflashed the BIOS (Version A02) - No Change
Reset default settings - No Change - But now reliase that I don't know what the original settings were and also don't know what version of BIOS I was using before PC went to the Doctor.
Reflashed BIOS (Version A01) - I think at this point I hit the problem I have now (Dell Logo comes up and then Screen goes Black and cant do anything else)


Yes, The CPU fan is spinning.

If I hit the F1 or F2 key during initial startup, the manafactures logo comes up, the screen goes black and the PC makes a continuous tone the same as the beep but without any breaks. I can only stop the tone by switching off the PC.

Yes I can access BIOS - by removing the Battery for about 1 hour (I normally take the memory card out aswell)

Things I have connected at this point are :-

Video Card and Dell monitor.
Infra Red keyboard and mouse
Sound Card (but no connections)
Modem card (but no connections)
CD - R/W
DVD
C: Drive
A: Drive

Thats all for now - I hope I have'nt bored you to death

Thanks ... dhl


----------



## beepers (May 14, 2003)

A good explanation..
hang on ......and dont give up.
someone surely will help you.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Wow..........glad I asked  


Make sure you have the ram in slot 1.

If you get the same problem, disconnect everthing except for the video card and monitor. Be sure the cpu is snug to the motherboard, as well as the power supply.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Another thought, although I'm not sure it will matter, have you tried shorting the cmos jumper? Disconnect the power connection first.


----------



## dhl (May 18, 2003)

Ive tested the things you asked - here's the results :-

Checked CPU and Power Supply - Seem OK.
Moved memory back to slot 1 - Booted - No Change.
Removed Expansion Cards, mouse & keyboard - Booted - No Change.
Removed A: Drive - Booted - No Change.
Removed DVD and CD R/W - Booted - No Change.
Removed C: Drive - Booted - No Change.

Moved BIOS jumper to Mtce Mode - Booted - No Change.
Moved BIOS jumper to Mtce Mode, Removed Battery and memory card for 1 hour - Booted - There is a change - Previously booted into Mtce Mode and I could move through the various windows. This time booted into Mtce Mode and PC freezes. Tried 2 more times with the same results.

I did notice 2 things during this testing which may be important. I noticed these 2 things in the Boot start up information where it reports Video Card, BIOS and RAM information.

Firstly, the BIOS version was V2 and the last time I was in the BIOS setup (yesterday I think) , it said the BIOS was Version A01.

Secondly, yesterday, the RAM was 56Mb. Today, the RAM is 32Mb.

Thanks ... dhl


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

YIKES!!! How much memory??? How much is supposed to be in there?
64mb is about bare bones memory for Win 98. Between 256 to 512 would be preferred, altho 128 would make a huge improvement.


----------



## dhl (May 18, 2003)

The Memory Card is 128Mb Module

Thanks ... dhl


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Does the machine have any onboard memory? 

If not, I think it's time to get a new memory chip. 

If the machine does have onboard memory, it appears that maybe the ram chip isn't being inserted tightly.


----------



## dhl (May 18, 2003)

Hi AceCandy

I don't know if the PC has any on board memory. How do I tell?

I reseated the RDRAM module and also moved it to the other slot and it still shows 32Mb Ram at the start of the Boot.

Once I have established if I have'nt any on board memory I will order a new Module.

Will I achieve any great benifts by getting a 256Mb module instead of a 128Mb?

Thanks ... dhl


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can you access the Dell website, key in your tag number and see the configuration.....I forgot you had a Dell machine, so I'm thinking there probably isn't any onboard memory, and your chip is just bad.

https://support.dell.com/register.aspx


----------



## dhl (May 18, 2003)

Hi

I'm back again with an update on my problem.

I have replaced the memory and things have improved but I still cannot boot into windows.

I can now access BIOS setup.

When I boot the following happens :-

Manafactures logo appears then the following text

Dell Dimensions XPS B800r
BIOS Version A01
Intel (R) Pentium (R)III Processor, 800MHz
256MB System RAM

Keyboard ................ Detected
Legacy Mouse ......... Detected
USB Legacy ............. Enabled

Fixed Disk 0 : IBM- etc
ATAPI CD-ROM _NEC etc
ATAPI CD-ROM SONY etc

and thats as far as it gets.

The LED on the A: Drive is on.

No expansion cards inserted.

Thanks ... dhl


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dhl:_
> *Hi
> 
> I'm back again with an update on my problem.
> ...


led light on A: drive, should go off, if it doesn't cable is backwards, flip it around.


----------



## dhl (May 18, 2003)

I tried flipping both the power cable and the ribbon cable without any sucess. What I mean by that is that the plugs wouldn't push in freely.

I checked the plugs and they both have grooves in which appear to ensure that they only slot in one way. I didn't try to force the plugs in as I was afraid I might break sometning. Is it normal to only be able to push the plugs in one way or should I use more force?

Thanks .... dhl


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No, it SHOULD normally only go one way, it CAN be forced though  Please don't do that. Be sure the power connector is covering all pins, I *think* the light will stay on if you miss one pin there, although it is unlikely you did, I have seen that happen. Also, sometimes, it can go to the motherboard in both directions, newer boards are also slotted so that can't be done. In any event, try disconnecting it totally and see if you can boot further.

Also, try disconnecting the two cdroms to keep them out of play.


----------



## dhl (May 18, 2003)

I disconnected the A: drive and the 2 CDroms - this is the result :-

Manafactures logo appears then the following text

Dell Dimensions XPS B800r
BIOS Version A01
Intel (R) Pentium (R)III Processor, 800MHz
256MB System RAM

Keyboard ................ Detected
Legacy Mouse ......... Detected
USB Legacy ............. Enabled

A: Drive Error
Press DEL to Resume

When I press the DEL key the PC beeps but nothing else happens.

Thanks ... dhl


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sorry for the delay in responding, was gone for 11 days, and overlooked this one.

What kind of beeps? A beep everytime you press a key on the keyboard?


----------



## dhl (May 18, 2003)

Hi AcaCandy

Welcome back.

Every time I press a key I get a single short beep.

Thanks ... dhl


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Do you perhaps have another keyboard you can try? Is the keyboard plugged in correctly and in the correct place? I see it appears to be 'acknowledged' but you never know.


----------



## dhl (May 18, 2003)

I checked the keyboard and mouse cables and they are in the correct position. I have a spare keyboard so I changed the keyboard and the results are the same.

Thanks ... dhl


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What happens if you boot without a keyboard.....do you get a keyboard error? I'm thinking there may be a problem with the keyboard connection on the motherboard.


----------

